# 8 March 1965, 1st US Combat Troops Arrive In South Viet Nam



## ToughOmbre (Mar 8, 2008)

I can remember this like it was yesterday.....

March 8, 1965

First US Combat Troops Arrive

3,500 US Marines land at Da Nang, South Viet Nam. Their mission is to provide security for the Da Nang air base, thus freeing South Vietnamese troops for other tasks.

TO


----------

